

How to look for Hacker news old post?
 - pguzmang

The last day I want to look for comments that a link I saw like one week ago.&#60;p&#62;Is there any way to look for a old post?
======
riffraff
if you upvoted the link, it's under
<http://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=your_id>

if you posted a comment you can find under
<http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=your_id>

Otherwise you have to try using the search box which is at the end of every
page (which uses <http://www.hnsearch.com/>)

------
tikna
One side-project I made: <http://hnarchive.in>

You can search based on users who commented.

------
duzins
Site search on Google?

